# Foamy mouth after deworming?



## neener92 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a Boer buck that was just dewormed a week ago, just Saturday he started kinda getting a foamy mouth and acting like he's not feeling well, would this be him just getting rid of the worms, or something else. Help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 18, 2011)

I would say it is something else. The wormer would expel the worms right away. Are there any other symptoms?


----------



## neener92 (Sep 18, 2011)

He's not eating, just acting a little off. I'm going to try to have the vet come up tomorrow. I want some blood taken from a few goats and fecals done. If the vet isn't busy that is.


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

I would say that the events seem unrelated.

Can you provide some more details?  Additional symptoms?

Is the left side, high and tight?  Is he able to pass gas (either direction)?


----------



## neener92 (Sep 18, 2011)

His left side felt normal when I gave him a pat down. I haven't noticed him passing gas, though this weekend has been so busy I haven't been able to sit with them and watch them.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I would suspect he ate some sort of toxic plant.  I'd administer activated charcoal.  How is he feeling today?


----------



## neener92 (Sep 19, 2011)

There isn't anything in their field that is toxic. :/ I'm going to check on him again, he seemed a little better today.

He's nibbling grain, acting a little more himself, maybe his tummy just hurt. I'll keep a close eye on him.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention that he was started on ammonia chloride about a week or so ago, its given daily 1 tsp. in his feed, could he be reacting to that?


----------



## elevan (Sep 19, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention that he was started on ammonia chloride about a week or so ago, its given daily 1 tsp. in his feed, could he be reacting to that?


Highly unlikely.


But if he choked on a little bit of feed it can cause them to foam at the mouth.  I had a buckling do that once.


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 19, 2011)

may be poisoning


----------



## neener92 (Sep 19, 2011)

Would he be foaming for a few days though?


----------



## elevan (Sep 19, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> Would he be foaming for a few days though?


Did you have the vet out?

If he's still foaming and acting uncomfortable, then I'm gonna suspect poisoning.  Regardless of believing that nothing is of a poisonous nature in his pen.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 20, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention that he was started on ammonia chloride about a week or so ago, its given daily 1 tsp. in his feed, could he be reacting to that?


Unlikely, but I would take him off of it to be sure.  Since that is one of the things that is new. I would also take him off of grain and just give him some grass hay until he starts looking a lot better. 

Did you try giving him mineral oil?  If he drenches easily this may help, but it takes a quit a bit of mineral oil to do any good, 2 to 4 cups. If he isn't feeling well, stressing him out may not be a good thing. 

Activated charcoal is used for poisoning.  I have never used it, not sure exactly what to do with it. 


Have you tried taking a tempurature?    A low tempurature is just as bad as a high tempurature. 

any staggering or acting confussed?


----------



## neener92 (Sep 20, 2011)

OK, I was watching him eat some green hay, and when he started chewing his cud the foam started. I was just going to call the vet and would you believe it the flipping phones are out.....ughh! I'll give him some probios for now and see what that does, and pick up some baking soda later and see if I can get him to eat some. 

He's eating hay normally. When I offered him some grain with the ammonia chloride in it he wouldn't touch it, but when I offered just plan grain he nibbled on it. He ate some salt and chewed some cud and then ate more hay. Dad was thinking its from the ammonia chloride. I don't know hopefully I can get a hold of the vet, it sucks having only one vet for the whole county, he's always out on large animal calls. 

No staggering or acting confused. I'm going to take his temp when I give him the probiotics.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 20, 2011)

Is there clover in your hay?


----------



## neener92 (Sep 20, 2011)

No clover in the hay, but this passed rain clover popped up in the field....everywhere!


----------



## elevan (Sep 20, 2011)

Can you take a picture and post it to show us what the foaming looks like?

_On the AC: When it comes to adding it to grain, it's usually best to buy a grain that has it added to the pellet already or add it a sweet feed to allow it to stick.  Other ways of giving AC would be to add a little to the water (but then sometimes they won't drink it) or to add it to their loose minerals.  On my farm I use a grain that has it in the pellet and I also add it to the minerals._


----------



## neener92 (Sep 20, 2011)

Took a picture and gave some probios. His temp was 103.5.

Now that you say something about clover I remembered that when horses eat clover they get a foamy mouth, maybe he ate a lot of clover.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 20, 2011)

If he is out in the pasture, then it is clover doing it. Especially if it popped up fresh recently. That looks like foam from eating something to me and my guess would be the clover.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree, that's not enough foam to be caused by toxins.


----------



## elevan (Sep 20, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I agree, that's not enough foam to be caused by toxins.


I agree too.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the help! I'll keep an eye on him and check his temp for the next few days and if anything changes the vet will be called!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 21, 2011)

My field is full of clover, why don't I ever see a reaction like that?  Just wondering, I have heardt he clover theory before, just curious what you all think? 

I really don't think it is the Ammonia Chloride, but it does taste bad, so if you aren't getting it well mixed in or just adding it to the top they wont eat it.  It is the problem we were having with our co-op show feed, It was more of a sweet feed with pellets in it, the pellets were the protein part and they would add the AC to the pellets, Then several of the goats would eat all the oats and whole grains around the pellets, needless to say they didn't grow very well and we switched to an all pelleted feed so they couldn't pick out certain parts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 21, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> My field is full of clover, why don't I ever see a reaction like that?  Just wondering, I have heardt he clover theory before, just curious what you all think?


If you have always had clover in your field then I bet your goats are used to it. Also, not every animal does that with clover. I have seen it over the years with alpacas too. Not all alpacas do it but I have always had at least one in the bunch that did.


----------



## elevan (Sep 21, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of our horses does that when she eats a bunch of clover.  None of the other animals do and our field is FULL of white clover with a little bit of red clover.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a doe that does that..  And I mean, exactly that.  Been doing it with no ill effects for years now.  And I've seen this very same question pop up here and elsewhere enough times to satisfy my suspicion that some goats just _do_ that.  

I wouldn't worry.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 21, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I have a doe that does that..  And I mean, exactly that.  Been doing it with no ill effects for years now.  And I've seen this very same question pop up here and elsewhere enough times to satisfy my suspicion that some goats just _do_ that.
> 
> I wouldn't worry.


Kinda like how some old men get spittle at the sides of their mouth when they talk, and never wipe it off.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 21, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you're talking about! Ha 
I'm glad it's just nothing, and he is eating again! 
I'll still keep and eye out to make sure it doesn't get worse or anything.....thank you all a bunch!


----------

